# why I love being Fat



## bellydrop (Feb 28, 2006)

I love the way my belly spills over my lap when I sit down. I love how my belly leads me when I walk,how the fat shifts when I roll over in bed. I love it when the cute girl in the bakery smiles at me and says " for you sweetie I give an extra custard tart" I love feeling strong and powerful yet so soft.
It feels great to try on your summer cloths and realize there to small or have a cute ffa rub your tummy after cooking a fantastic dinner.:eat1: Going to a buffet and watching people stare at how many plates your having, or to see the look on your nurses face when the scale moves up and up when being weighed. I love knowing that I'm part of the obesity epidemic and lov'in it, I love how my sheer size and the the fact that I welcome it makes a political statement. I love taking up extra space , or the feel of gravity as my belly hangs. I even am developing a love of the man boobs that being fat creates. So despite the problems being fat has, I find all the positives definatly outweigh the negative.
Just finished a couple big macs some fries and homemade chocolate chip cookies , my belly feels full and content and I just wanted to share my happiness with all the beautiful people on this baord.:eat2:


----------



## zonker (Mar 2, 2006)

bellydrop said:


> I love the way my belly spills over my lap when I sit down. I love how my belly leads me when I walk,how the fat shifts when I roll over in bed. I love it when the cute girl in the bakery smiles at me and says " for you sweetie I give an extra custard tart" I love feeling strong and powerful yet so soft.
> It feels great to try on your summer cloths and realize there to small or have a cute ffa rub your tummy after cooking a fantastic dinner.:eat1: Going to a buffet and watching people stare at how many plates your having, or to see the look on your nurses face when the scale moves up and up when being weighed. I love knowing that I'm part of the obesity epidemic and lov'in it, I love how my sheer size and the the fact that I welcome it makes a political statement. I love taking up extra space , or the feel of gravity as my belly hangs. I even am developing a love of the man boobs that being fat creates. So despite the problems being fat has, I find all the positives definatly outweigh the negative.
> Just finished a couple big macs some fries and homemade chocolate chip cookies , my belly feels full and content and I just wanted to share my happiness with all the beautiful people on this baord.:eat2:




Just such an excellent description of how I'm sure many of us feel. Thanks for putting so many of our thoughts into words. It agree with you about man boobs, by the way. It seems that every area that has gotten fatter has become more sexually sensitive -- man boobs, love handles, belly, thigh flab, fat arse, etc. Good post... :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## missaf (Mar 2, 2006)

While all of a fat man is sexy, man boobs are SO much fun to play with. I will leave it at that  :smitten:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 3, 2006)

Yep I second that!

I do have a tendency to play with fat guys. I'm drawn to texture and feel...and *sigh* that's my draw to big men...not just the look, the feel.


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 3, 2006)

Great description, belly drop - nicely poetic.


----------



## Tad (Mar 3, 2006)

I agree with the others--great post, and it caught a lot of my own feelings, right down to slowly coming to appreciate the man-boob thing *L*

I look forward to hearing more from you.

-Ed


----------



## Roy C. (Mar 5, 2006)

I would have to also agree with this post, many of my feelings also...


----------



## EvilBob (Mar 5, 2006)

I must say, I love my tummy because from time to time I catch my girl looking at it... and if I am lucky, she reaches out and touches me... from a light brush over... to good sexy grab... 

Love it all.... ALL.

If she ever comes in here and read this: MORE!


----------



## zonker (Mar 7, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Yep I second that!
> 
> I do have a tendency to play with fat guys. I'm drawn to texture and feel...and *sigh* that's my draw to big men...not just the look, the feel.


You know, somewhere else on one of these boards, there's a discussion about men being aroused by or attracted to visual stimuli, and women needing some sort of connection -- usually something emotional. 

It's nice to know that you appreciate the tactile pleasure of fat guys, BlueEyedBanshee. I think many of us who love BBWs feel the same way, but there is so much attention paid to looks that how someone feels doesn't get enough attention...


----------



## missaf (Mar 7, 2006)

zonker said:


> I think many of us who love BBWs feel the same way, but there is so much attention paid to looks that how someone feels doesn't get enough attention...




Or most are all talk and have never enjoyed the benefits of kneading a fat, soft, loveable belly


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Mar 8, 2006)

I love it in spring when a chubby lady reveals her sexy tummy, love handles so turn me on on a lady...


----------

